# Funny Wrinkled Skin Area



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, the only thing I've seen with the loose, sloughing skin was a colt with herda but it was far, far worse. Curious to hear what your vet says.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes !! I had a paint horse that had a reaction to a weed in they hay and all his white sloughed off. Photosensitivity reaction to something. Usually more common in white horses. This can also be from a chemical reaction or insect. 
hope his problem is resolved soon. The Herda problem is found in certain bloodlines


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh man, poor Sarge! Praying it's nothing serious Denise. Off to research.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Herda is most common in multiple close-up bloodlines to Poco Bueno. I'm not certain, but with his being a 10y/o Herda would possibly have come on him before now.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My first thought was it looked like Herda (saw a mare with it at the vets) but this horse is 10 years old and is not Poco Bueno bred. On the top side he is Col. Freckles and San Peppy bred on the bottom. Herda would have shown up long ago.

Just spoke to Cassie at the vet and hauling Sarge there at 9:30. I want to the bottom of this. This horse normally looks like a million bucks!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, too old and wrong lines for Herda. I'm curious to see what it is, never seen anything like it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok....was hauling to the barn to get Sarge when the vet was called out on a colicking horse. Set it for 6:00 PM. Took trailer home and went to the barn where the vet that services the owners horses was there. I have used him before (he actually did the pre purchase exam on Sarge) and he was floating teeth, cleaning a sheath and sewing up a cut eye on Jabaree on of the ranch owners horses. 

Dr. Sherwood looked at Sarge for me and said "most of this is just the way a bay horse looks when they are shedding out!!! His skin was burned by the capsan powder but he should be just fine". 

Ok....I did exactly what my vet told me to do...dust Sarge with capsan powder. The barn manager even asked me if I was supposed to just put it on him out of the can and not dilute it. I called the vet back to reconfirm and that is what I was told.

Dr. Sherwood said to just wash Sarge in Tide powder!!! No bleach - just plain old Tide to get rid of any rain rot.

I had bathed Sarge just before he saw him in the medicated shampoo and scrubbed quiet a bit of long hair off of him. His new hair is shiny as a penny and smooth but he does have some dry skin going on. 

The skin will probably slough off. Gaaaa.....I feel so bad for causing my horse a problem but I did what I was instructed. Geez...I'd wanted to be a vet when I was a teenager and I really regret it that I didn't get that degree today. 

Both vets are knowledgeable and I like both of them equally as well. The barn vet has a wonderful reputation as does the other vet. 

I took this picture of Sarge right after bathing him today. I think he needs some more oil in his diet (he just finished a jug of it) or some vitamin E. Any thoughts?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is a cutie. Glad to know that he will heal up ! Glad to know it was not in the feed. He is pretty shiny. I would use a milder soap on him next time, since the Tide got rid of all the chemical residue and probably stripped the oil out of his hair.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't washed him in Tide yet - it was medicated shampoo today. I scrubbed him to get all of the captan off. 

We just came back from the barn - we went to check on them after going out to eat. The ugly patch looks like it is cracking in some places but looks flatter and less lumpy this evening. 

Sarge is a cutie patootie....such a sweet loving horse but with tons of get up and go - loves to work and is a well trained boy at that. He generally instantly obeys any command and looks great doing it. That is why him looking so bad has really bothered me. 

We got them some more alfalfa - they love that stuff - and it is good for them. I am sure this patch is going to slough off and I will post a picture next week of what it looks like. 

thanks to all who replied - it is so scary to have a horse with issues, especially when you don't know what it is!


----------

